# Prayers urgently needed



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Bad day gets worse. Yesterday about 4:30 my wether Gus broke his big scur off :blue: We got the bleeding under control by 7:30 but he lost a lot of blood. This morning it started bleeding again. We have an vet app at 11 this morning to take it off the rest of the way and to clamp off any arteries, please pray for Gussy, he's lost a lot of blood and I'm not sure if he's going to make it   
Tillie is back to normal, she's ok.
Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh how horrible. I hope he will be ok. Prayers coming your way for a full recovery.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Losing blood like that is scary- I hope he is OK now too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord Help Gussy right now. Be with Sarah as she cares for him. Help the vet to be able to save him. Thank you Lord, amen.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry! I hope he makes it! Prayers and HUGS coming your way!!!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

How's he doing since the vet's appt? Idk if it's after 11 where you are yet but keep us updated!

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it would be 11:20 there now.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Just logged on prayers coming you way from the south.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

His dehorning went well, he's waking up now, I'm just in eating a quick lunch. He is a little anemic though, I'm adding molasses to his water. He's eating hay, which is good.
I brought my camera along this time, so with Stacey's permission, I will post photos of the whole process.
Thank you for your prayers, I really owe you guys a lot of them lately :wink:


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news.!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, could you pm me the pictures? 

I'm glad to hear all went well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's drinking now, and eating. He's back to being pretty spritzy, but he is cold, so we have a blanket on him.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He finally stopped shivering and is finally warming up.
I posted photos of his dehorning in the Caprine Special Care section.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Good to hear hes okay!


----------

